# Apricot Pug puppy and her mate the big Akita



## Tigerkatz

well here is the little girl I bred.. her sister has left for her new home now... but thought I would share some pics of her and her mate (one of my Akita girls) 
Lexus and Honey (its MY ball... nope.. its mine... NOPE.. I am bigger nad it is DEF MINE lol)









Honey on her own









Honey on her own but under the watchful eye of her best mate!! Hence her SMILING!!!


----------



## colliemerles

aww lovely pictures, they are both very cute,


----------



## noushka05

they are lovely, the little pug looks so happy!


----------

